# Torrenia



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Torrenia is an annual flower used in baskets and decorative planters .

Since it is an annual I wondered how it would fair in a vivarium?

Anyone tried it?


Todd


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

It's "Torenia." 

What I do is always consult Wikipedia and/or Dave's Garden 

Dave's Garden: Gardening Tips, Seeds, and Design; Flower Gardens, Organic Gardening Go to "Plantfiles"

I try to find origin, growth habit, see pictures etc.

I have contemplated true annuals and tender perennials. Four points:

1) Size: Will it outgrow a tank? Some morning glories will grow. And grow. And grow..
2) Dormancy: Does it need it? Tuberous begonias do. So do Cyclamens. 
3) Light. This is important, because what grows in "Partial Shade" on a porch may need very bright light in a tank. Think of wax begonias or New Guinea Impatiens.
4) Heat & Moisture: There are some plants that would grow/outgrow a tank. But consider that many "annuals" are lowland plants that want light, heat and airy soil. Ornamental peppers, petunias and mini-roses are not for terraria.

You could try:

The Vinca called "Madagascar Periwinkle" (Will need pruning)
Impatiens
Smaller "Hardy" ferns
Mitchella repens (Partridge Berry)

I have heard some people actually use the native Goodyera. I'd like to see how long they live...

You may have tried:

Lysimachia (Creeping jenny)
Saxifraga stolonifera
Ophiopogon japonicus (mondo grass)
Korean Rock fern
Adiantum sp. (Who know's who is temperate? Who is tropical?)
Selaginella uncinata

Yup--all these"terrarium plants" are actually perennials hardy to Zone 7!

And if your tank is big--really big--I mean REALLY big--I mean Cloverfield/Tawny Peaks big--try a small Caladium, small Colocasia, dwarf Heliconia, dwarf Canna or a dwarf banana.

Me, I grow the munchkins in tanks, and the manly plants on the porch.


----------

